# A day by the lake painted in ackylic



## nittram 1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A day by the lake
is a painting done in ackylic
i hope you like it
from paul


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like this one. I think acrylic is your medium. It has a very "Van Gogh" feel to me.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

